# ningunos libros



## ilvecchio

?Se puede decir:  "ningunos libros"?  Gracias a todos.


----------



## flljob

Sí.
Saludos


----------



## Nikon

"Ningunos" solo se usa para indicar inexistencia con nombres que van normalmente en plural (tijeras,ganas, zapatos...).
Ejemplo: No hay zapatos ningunos en el armario. No tengo ningunas ganas de salir hoy.

En todos los demás casos se usa en singular ("ninguno"). Así que se debe decir "ningún libro" y no decir "ningunos libros".


----------



## elprofe

No se puede usar "nigunos libros" a no ser que quieras enfatizar mucho 
Te recomiendo que uses "ningún libro"

Si buscas en el DPD la palabra "ninguno" encontrarás una detallada explicación


----------



## flljob

¿No se puede usar ningunos niños? ¿Cuál es la particularidad de esa palabra que limita el uso de ningunos?
Tráeme los libros que están en el escritorio.
No hay ningunos libros en el escritorio. Y, sí, la respuesta más frecuente es con el uso del pronombre: no hay ninguno.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

"ninguno" no tiene forma plural salvo en algunas excepciones. Podría ponerme a escribir, pero creo que es más fácil y estará más claro si lo buscas directamente en la RAE, así que busca aquí la palabra "ninguno" y lo verás:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/


----------



## flljob

Lo que dice el DRAE es que U. m. en sing.  (Se usa más en singular) Pero en ningún lugar dice que no tiene forma plural.
Ninguno es un adjetivo y sí tiene plural.


----------



## elprofe

Vale, pues nada, no lo busques en el link que te he puesto...

Te lo pego aquí:
*ninguno -na*.
*1.* El indefinido _ninguno, ninguna_ puede funcionar como adjetivo:_ No tengo ninguna amiga actriz; _o como pronombre: _No ha venido ninguno._ *Carece de uso en plural*, *salvo con sustantivos que se usan en plural con sentido singular*: _No tengo ningunas gafas con esa forma;_ *en enunciados negativos de valor enfático*: _Ya no somos ningunos niños; _*o con plurales expresivos*:_ No tengo ningunas ganas de ir al cine._ Como adjetivo toma la forma _ningún_ ante sustantivos masculinos, los preceda inmediatamente o no: _ningún caso, ningún buen amigo._ Su femenino _ninguna_ se apocopa normalmente en _ningún_ ante sustantivos que comienzan por /a/ tónica: _ningún águila,_ _ningún hacha_ (aunque también se admite, en estos casos, el uso de la forma plena _ninguna:_ _ninguna águila, ninguna hacha_). Pero si entre el indefinido y el sustantivo se interpone otra palabra, no se produce la apócope: _ninguna majestuosa águila, ninguna afilada hacha_. También cuando el adjetivo va pospuesto debe concordar en femenino con el sustantivo: _ningún águila majestuosa, ningún hacha afilada_ (no _ningún águila majestuoso, __ningún hacha afilado_).

*2.* Si _ninguno_ va seguido de un complemento plural introducido por _de,_ la concordancia del verbo ha de hacerse con el indefinido, esto es, en singular, y no con el sustantivo plural: _«Ninguno de los chicos se enojó por la derrota»_ (_NProvincia_ [Arg.] 3.7.97), y no _Ninguno de los chicos se enojaron_.
*
3.* Si _ninguno_ va seguido de un complemento con _nosotros,_ _vosotros _o_ ustedes,_ la concordancia del verbo vacila entre el singular (de acuerdo con el indefinido) y el plural (de acuerdo con el pronombre personal): _«Ninguno de nosotros era supersticioso»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]); _«Ninguno de nosotros queremos eso»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 5.8.77). Ambas concordancias son válidas, aunque en la lengua culta resulta preferible la primera. Pero si el complemento no está expreso, sino que va implícito, el verbo ha de ir necesariamente en plural: _«Ninguno sabemos nada sobre esos asuntos tan cautivadores»_ (Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]). En estos casos no debe usarse el indefinido _nadie_ (→ nadie): _nadie de vosotros, __nadie de ustedes_.
*
4.* Cuando el sustantivo al que modifica _ninguno_ va pospuesto al verbo, este va necesariamente en forma negativa: se dice _Ningún amigo me ha acompañado,_ pero _No me ha acompañado ningún amigo._ En este último caso, el indefinido _ninguno_ puede ir pospuesto al sustantivo y es sustituible por _alguno:_ _No me ha acompañado amigo ninguno, _de igual sentido que_ No me ha acompañado amigo alguno_.


----------



## flljob

Ya me lo leí y no encuentro en donde dice que no tiene plural. Al contrario, da varios ejemplos de uso plural: ningunos niños, ningunas ganas (puedes encontrar muchas más).
Lo que el dice el DRAE me parece más adecuado: U. m. en sing.


----------



## Pixidio

Es *ningún libro,* si ya ningún libro indica la inexistencia de libros, en cantidad* indefinida*, entonces el plural no tiene sentido.


----------



## flljob

Perfecto, no estoy de acuerdo, pero acepto que según ustedes ninguno no tiene plural.

Corrijamos el DPD: 
_Ya no somos *ningún niño*; _*o con plurales expresivos*:_ No tengo ningun*a* gan*a* de ir al cine._ 
Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Sí lo tiene, pero no se aplica a este caso.


----------



## Nikon

De acuerdo con Manuel Seco, en su "Diccionario de       dudas y dificultades de la lengua espannola" Espasa Calpe,       9ª edición, 1986:

"El plural ningunos, ningunas, se usa muy poco,         generalmente con plurales         expresivos.
 <<Gracias a DIos no somos ningunos animales>> (Benavente); 
        <<no tenia ningunas ganas de entrar>>(Noel Clarasso);
        <<no tenia ningunas tijeras>>"
​


----------



## elprofe

Vale, pues entonces nada. Yo pensaba que "carece de forma plural" significaba que no tiene plural.
Además, indica que lo que menciona a continuación son excepciones con ciertos matices o particularidades.

No me parece adecuado decirle a un extranjero que sí que se puede usar "ningunos libros" sin más...


----------



## flljob

Pues es que sí se puede. Pero si se trata de mayorías, ustedes ganan. Ya corregí el DPD.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

flljob said:


> Perfecto, no estoy de acuerdo, pero acepto que según ustedes ninguno no tiene plural.
> 
> Corrijamos el DPD:
> _Ya no somos *ningún niño*; _*o con plurales expresivos*:_ No tengo ningun*a* gan*a* de ir al cine._
> Saludos



A ver, no es que no tenga plural, sino que sólo se usa en situaciones especiales, y en este caso no hay ningún motivo para usarlo.


----------



## flljob

Los motivos expresivos tienen que ver con una situación absolutamente personal
En mi ejemplo:
-Tráeme los libros que están en el escritorio.
-Aquí no hay ningunos libros. 
¿De veras no se puede?


----------



## Pixidio

A ver, ninguno, ninguno *sí* tiene plural. Pero en este caso no se aplica. 

Pénsalo de la siguiente manera: si estás declarando la inexistencia de algo, que más da que ese algo sea uno o mil, si de todas maneras no existe/n.


----------



## flljob

O sea que no puede decir aquí no hay libros. Tengo que decir aquí no hay libro.
No somos ningunos niños es incorrecta, tengo que decir no somos ningún niño.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

Hombre, si tú consideras que esa es una situación en la que necesitas enfatizar que no hay libros, pues nadie te podría discutir su uso...
Sin embargo, está claro que el 99% de la gente (al menos en España) diría "Aquí no hay nigún libro" 

Yo no veo ninguna razón por la que usar "ningunos libros", además, me suena muy mal. Como has podido ver, los ejemplos que pone el DPD tienen un matiz expresivo: "Ya no somos ningunos niños..."
Sin embargo, en una oración tan "familiar/habitual" como la que tú propones, no diría nunca "ningunos libros" al no haber necesidad de mostrar ningún sentimiento, ni opinión ni nada por el estilo


----------



## flljob

La pregunta no fue si el 99% de los españoles dirían en alguna ocasión en su vida _ningunos libros_. 
La respuesta a la pregunta original debe ser: sí, se puede decir _ningunos libros_.


----------



## elprofe

Vale, pues entonces tenemos diferentes maneras de pensar respecto a cómo enseñar una lengua 
Supongo que si hubiera preguntado que si se puede decir "murciégalo" tu respuesta también habría sido un "sí" a secas, a pesar de que eso sólo lo digan los niños pequeños que no hablan bien aún...


----------



## Peón

De mi parte no sé si es correcto o no, pero te puedo decir con seguridad*, ilvecchio*, que "ningunos libros" suena muy mal, y creo que nunca leí esa expresión.
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Estimado ilvecchio:
Tendrás que aprender a hablar como fray Luis de León para que todo suene bonito. Es la primera vez que veo que este es un criterio para definir la corrección o incorrección de un enunciado. Mi sugerencia es que en lugar de que te guíes por lo bonito, lo hagas por la morfología, la sintaxis y la semántica.

Un ejemplo de fray Luis de Granada (los del Siglo de Oro son los únicos respetables, que me perdonen los demás):y movimientos interiores, y moderacion de todos ellos, y una recta atencion para con Dios, y que de _*ningunos ladrones*_ puede ser robada; para que desta manerta todo el hombre dentro y fuera de sí esté perfectamente compuesto y quieto.

 ¡Feliz año a todos!


----------



## elprofe

No sé para qué pones el ejemplo ese de fray Luis, si todos hemos dicho que sí que existe el plural de "ninguno"...Ç
Como puedes ver, ese uso de "ningunos ladrones" está motivado por el valor expresivo que se le quiere añadir al texto. Sin embargo, no veo ningún valor expresivo que justifique el uso de "ningunos libros" en una situación tan corriente como:
_A- Pásame los libros que hay en la mesa
B- En la mesa no hay ningunos libros_


----------



## flljob

Porque suena horrible pero es correcta.


----------



## elprofe

Es correcta porque su uso está justificado. 

Si no se le quiere añadir ningún matiz, "ningunos ladrones" es incorrecto, como bien se indica en el DPD con la oración "el adjetivo _ninguno_ carece de forma plural"


----------



## flljob

¿Aunque esté en plural?


----------



## elprofe

?¿?¿
¿Qué pasa por que esté en plural? Si el plural está bien siempre que se ajuste a alguna de las tres premisas que da el DPD...


----------



## flljob

Este sí me gusta mucho, es una traducción de Lucrecio:



Luego *ningunos cuerpos* se aniquilan;
Pues la naturaleza los rehace,
Y con la muerte de unos otro engendra.

Y no me digas que sigue las prescripciones del DPD, porque tampoco fray Luis de Granada las sigue.


----------



## elprofe

jajaja Flljob, tú ganas. "Ningunos libros" está perfecto siempre, aunque no siga las prescripciones del DPD.

Vamos es que es de risa, no sé cómo hablas español tú, pero tiene delito decirle a alguien extranjero que son correctas cosas como:
_- No quedan ningunos caramelos en la bolsa
O
- No tengo ningunos ordenadores negros
_


----------



## flljob

Parece ser que hablo como fray Luis de Granada. O como la modernísima traductora de Ovidio (Las metamorfosis):


Agotada de su labor sed había concebido, y su boca  *ningunos*
*manantiales* habían lavado, cuando cubierta de paja vio
  por azar una cabaña y sus pequeñas puertas pulsó; mas  entonces




¡No se rajen!

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

¿Pero no ves que todos los ejemplos que estás poniendo son textos literarios donde precisamente se pretende enfatizar ese valor expresivo?

Si tú de verdad hablas así y dices cosas como "no tengo ningunos hermanos mayores", pues bien por ti, pero no creo que sea la forma de expresarse conveniente que debemos enseñar a un extranjero (más que nada porque es incorrecta).
Ya te digo que nunca he escuchado a nadie hablar así...


----------



## ltc

''Reanudar'' es algo que es interrumpido y se reanuda, se continúa, o es la acción de ser  interrumpido sin reanudación.
Ejemplo: Cuando se reanudan las clases?? (clases, algo que ha sido interrumpido).


----------



## flljob

ltc said:


> ''Reanudar'' es algo que es interrumpido y se reanuda, se continúa, o es la acción de ser  interrumpido sin reanudación.
> Ejemplo: Cuando se reanudan las clases?? (clases, algo que ha sido interrumpido).



¡Chale, chale! ¿Y esto?


----------



## Pixidio

A Ilvecchio: 
                Lo que tú querías saber se te contestó en los tres primeros post: se puede usar "ningunos libros", siempre y cuando uno quiera poner en relieve la cantidad de lo que falta... 

                Sin embargo, en lo cotidiano, lo más usual es "ningún libro" (recuerda que  ninguno puede adoptar la forma "ningún", ninguna nunca puede adoptar esa forma... Podes decir ningún perro pero ninguna perra).


----------



## Peón

Muy ilustrativo este hilo, lo digo sin ironía, pero deberíamos decir en forma clara al compañero que pregunta que, sea o no correcta, la expresión "ningunos libros" es una forma absolutamente malsonante y desusada hoy en día.   
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Y de pasada que corrija el DPD, el DRAE y las gramáticas descriptivas y normativas.

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

flljob said:


> Y de pasada que corrija el DPD, el DRAE y las gramáticas descriptivas y normativas.
> 
> Saludos



No entiendo cuál es la supuesta agramaticalidad que sostenés con tanto ahínco.


----------



## flljob

Pixidio said:


> No entiendo cuál es la supuesta agramaticalidad que sostenés con tanto ahínco.



El único que defiende la gramaticalidad de semejante construcción soy yo. Ustedes empezaron diciendo que no existe el plural de alguno. Yo siempre he defendido que sí existe y que U. m. en sing. Quien defiende la agramaticalidad absoluta es Peón y su argumento se basa en lo _*malsonante*_. Nó nos da ningún argumento sólido.

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

No, Peón sólo se limita a comentar la realidad que vivimos hoy en día que es que no se usa el plural, que hoy está en desuso y como todas las cosas que a las que no se está acostumbrado suenan mal. 
  Lo de la existencia del plural fue un malentendido de El Profe que quedó zanjado en el cuarto o quinto mensaje. 
  Nadie, en ningún momento, pusó en tela de juicio la validez gramatical de la susodicha, eso es algo de lo cual te autoconvenciste. Acá hablamos de usos, para hablar de gramática no nos da el cuero, no sin el DPD al lado. 
  Buenas noches.


----------



## elprofe

Flljob deja de leer lo que quieres y de desvirtuar lo que dicen los otros foreros, por favor.
Si lees los primeros post, verás que todos decimos que sí que existe el plural de _ninguno_, pero no se usa salvo en ciertas excepciones.

Y Peón no dice que sea agramatical la construcción "ningunos libros", sino que él recomienda que no la use el forero extranjero porque es una construcción que no se usa nunca. Peón siempre que ha intervenido ha dejado claro que él no sabe, o no se quiere meter a debatir, si es correcta o no la construcción "ningunos libros".


----------



## Lurrezko

Se hace difícil entrar en un hilo tan interesante pero tan enrarecido. Yo concuerdo con el DPD, pero la entrada del DPD es un coladero de opciones. El DPD dice textualmente que se puede usar el plural en *contextos negativos enfáticos*: yo, personalmente, no tengo problema en usarlo en dichos contextos, y me suena natural:

_- Búscalo en los libros de la estantería.
- ¿Qué libros?
- En los de la estantería, te digo. ¡Esos libros!
- ¿Pero qué libros? ¡Aquí no hay ningunos libros!

_Otra posiblidad, según en DPD, son los *plurales expresivos*. El concepto de expresivo es esencialmente subjetivo: que la intención sea expresiva o no depende enteramente del hablante. Mi opinión, respondiendo al OP: ¿Es correcto? Sí. ¿Se usa? No habitualmente, sólo en contextos específicos: dependerá de la intención del hablante.

Saludos a todos


----------



## flljob

El problema es que ustedes generalizan sus percepciones, muy personales. Si Lurrezko y yo la usamos, ¿no tiene vigencia? Y sí, su uso es limitado pero correctísimo, además de muy expresivo. ¿Por qué decirle que es incorrecto?
Soy todo, menos maguerista.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

flljob said:


> El problema es que ustedes generalizan sus percepciones, muy personales. Si Lurrezko y yo la usamos, ¿no tiene vigencia? Y sí, su uso es limitado pero correctísimo, además de muy expresivo. ¿Por qué decirle que es incorrecto?
> Soy todo, menos maguerista.
> 
> Saludos



A ver, que yo me entere, ¿No eras tú el que unos post más arriba decía que sólo había que guiarse por la sintaxis, la morfología y la semántica? ¿Por qué ahora das el argumento de que si tú lo usas tiene que tomarse en consideración?

En los primeros post de este hilo queda claro que le recomendamos que use "ningún libro" ya que es la forma estándar de decirlo. Teniendo esto en cuenta, yo sí considero que "ningunos libros" es incorrecto si no se le pretende dar ningún matiz especial, que es lo que dice el DPD.


----------



## Pixidio

flljob said:


> El problema es que ustedes generalizan sus percepciones, muy personales. Si Lurrezko y yo la usamos, ¿no tiene vigencia? Y sí, su uso es limitado pero correctísimo, además de muy expresivo. ¿Por qué decirle que es incorrecto?
> Soy todo, menos maguerista.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, es muy válido Flljob. Pero ilVecchio es un estadounidense que está aprendiendo español (de lo contrario no haría esta pregunta) y nos está preguntando cómo decir "no hay ningún libro" en el español de todos los días, el espontaneo. Si él tiene el dominio suficiente del español como para darle giros expresivos a sus expresiones, le queda abierta la posibilidad de usar "ningunos libros". Ese no es asunto nuestro ni mucho menos es motivo de discusión entre nosotros. Dimos las dos posibilidades y la explicación que compete a cada una de ellas. Más allá de eso, no podemos hacer.
 No podés recomendarle que utilice "no hay ningunos libors acá" porque no es lo usual (fuera de los márgenes de uso del plural, que bien explicaste pero que aún así sigue siendo un uso minoritario), sería una falta de respeto hacía él decirle que vaya contento por la vida hablando así cuando todos sabemos que en cualquier lado que lo diga, lo van a mirar medio raro. Creo que ese es el punto que no querés entender. 
No te cabrees hombre, no hay motivo. Disculpa si te he ofendido con algún comentario. Más allá de eso, para mí a esta discusión la dejamos acá. 

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

?Se puede decir: "ningunos libros"? Gracias a todos. 

Esta es la pregunta original. Ninguna otra. Como sintagma nominal puro es correctísimo. No existe ningún error. Creo que ya debe de haber quedado claro que su uso como plural es limitado. Esto lo señalé desde el principio. Además es completamente vigente, como el mismo DPD (que no es siempre recomendable) lo dice. No es un arcaísmo ni necesariamente poético. Es vigente y es correcto. 
Sí lo puedes usar.

Saludos​


----------



## elprofe

El problema es que no puedes decir que es correcto sin matizar, cosa que por mucho que digas, no dijiste en un principio.
No es que sea un arcaísmo o poético, sino que sólo se puede usar cuando quieres dar más expresividad de la normal.

Pero bueno, dejemos ya el tema, porque la respuesta a la pregunta inicial está en los primeros posts...


----------

